
CamanJS Image Manipulation in Javascript - adityar
http://www.camanjs.com/
======
davidw
I wonder why, in the examples, they make you click the 'render' button. It'd
be cooler to just attach 'render' to the slider moving. Pretty impressive
though.

~~~
kevincennis
I would imagine that rendering takes long enough that you could get pretty
backed-up trying to do live updates keyed to a slider -- at least without some
kind of debouncing or throttling.

------
kevingadd
Examples don't work in Firefox. :(

ReferenceError: Caman is not defined @
<http://www.camanjs.com/js/backend.js:90>

